# Vents causing rotten odor



## Meatcube (Jul 8, 2021)

2017 Cruze : 
A couple weeks ago I started smelling what reminded me of cat urine and dead leaves mixed together coming out of my vents. Since then, I have discovered it only happens when the FAN is on using the exterior air intake, and there is absolutely no foul odor when using the heat or the a/c.
I have searched around multiple threads and many have suggested using a disinfectant spray on the cabin air intake, but I cannot seem to find where on my vehicle this is located. In the Gen 1 models, it is very clearly in the grill just below the windshield, but in my generation, i've lifted the grill back and there is (seemingly) no intakes or vents visible to me.

I guess I have two questions, 
1) Where is the cabin air intake on the 2017 cruze?
2) is this smell possibly coming from my cabin filter? (bought the vehicle around 19k miles, currently has 37k)


----------



## Mr_Pat (Mar 7, 2021)

So I dunno how similair 1st and 2nd gen are .. but I recently found what I assume is a water dump from the area near the windshield which I believe ties into the air intake for the cabin.. It was located on the firewall about even with where the cabin filter is at .. this port is in the engine bay .. mine was full of wet leaves and other debris.. wondering if yours has something similair .. look around passenger side about 12 to 18 inches in from the shock tower and about the same distance downward from the top edge of the engine bay


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

If You haven't changed your cabin filter. Start there.


----------



## Mr_Pat (Mar 7, 2021)

Here's what I'm referring to..


----------



## Maqcro1 (Apr 29, 2019)

snowwy66 said:


> If You haven't changed your cabin filter. Start there.


wait…..we have a cabin air filter??


----------



## Maqcro1 (Apr 29, 2019)

I’m assuming behind the glove box? I never thought about it since my traverse doesn’t have one.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Maqcro1 said:


> I’m assuming behind the glove box? I never thought about it since my traverse doesn’t have one.


Yes, it's behind the glove box.


----------



## oregon_rider (Jul 21, 2017)

If you have a urine smell... Sorry to tell you that is usually a mouse has found it's way into your car and is making a nice little nest. Hence the smell of both leaves and urine...

jeff


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

I would assume you have one.

My cruze has it. My aunts traverse has it.


----------



## Maqcro1 (Apr 29, 2019)

snowwy66 said:


> I would assume you have one.
> 
> My cruze has it. My aunts traverse has it.


my Gen 1 traverse doesn’t have a cabin air filter. I think gen 2 started using them

although I do remember something about the dealer saying it was optional. Some got them based on RPO codes. I have an LTZ but not sure why I didn’t get one.


----------



## Fireworks234 (Jan 4, 2018)

Getting to the cabin air filter on a Gen 2 is an absolute pain from what I've heard. You have to take panels from the center console off and around the glove box while taking the glove box out to get to the cabin air filter.


----------



## rwagoner (Aug 15, 2020)

Our Enclave didn’t have one… but the assembly was made to take one. Weird.


----------



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

Fireworks234 said:


> Getting to the cabin air filter on a Gen 2 is an absolute pain from what I've heard. You have to take panels from the center console off and around the glove box while taking the glove box out to get to the cabin air filter.


Nah it's super easy. It's like 2 bolts and a couple pop off panels and you've got access. Did mine earlier this year. Like a 20 min job.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

5 bolts and 5 minutes with an air compressor and air ratchet.


----------



## Maqcro1 (Apr 29, 2019)

rwagoner said:


> Our Enclave didn’t have one… but the assembly was made to take one. Weird.


That’s kinda what the gen 1 traverse is. Has the assembly but doesn’t have it.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

My uncles 10 ram 2500 is the same way sort of. Has the piece but no door.

Those happened with the 11 model year.


----------

